# is 13'x14'x7' big enough for 60 birds?



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like to adopt some birds and have enough room for about 60. My current loft holds 16 birds and the dimensions are 14'x3'x6', I plan on expanding what I already have. If this is enough room for them, what is the max # of birds I could keep to make sure I don't go over that #?

There is no room for an outdoor aviary, well possibly a small one, but not more than 3x3x3 hanging on the side or something.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah i think it would be what type of pigeons are you keeping in it it allso depends if your flying or breeding i would divided out and not keep all 60 togather


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

hasseian_313 said:


> yah i think it would be what type of pigeons are you keeping in it it allso depends if your flying or breeding i would divided out and not keep all 60 togather


White homers, yes some fly, other do not. It will be divided. Would it be confusing for the flyers if the loft stayed in the same spot and the trap remained where it is, but we build it bigger?


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Will it be confusing for the flyers if I expand my loft to 3x the size it os now but keep the trap in the same spot?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

As long as you let them watch Dr Who & explain the Time And Relative Distance In Space theory (TARDIS) to them.
Then they'll just think its bigger on the inside


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Umm, ssssssooooooo...... they'll be fine? Lol


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Plenty big enough.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

How many would you say is the max number of birds so as to not over crowd them?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

60 would be close to over doing it and if you plane on breeding any later you would have to expand.
Dave


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> 60 would be close to over doing it and if you plane on breeding any later you would have to expand.
> Dave


Thank you, great to know. We actually only plan on having around 40. 60 is more in case we end up with some accident babies over the upcoming years. We have already done it once. He thought I switched the eggs for dummys..... I thought he switched them and tah-dahhh BABIES! lol. Thankfully if we do end up with too many accidents, we always get people asking to buy our white birds, so we wouldn't have to look far for homes


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well maybe you should paint your dummy eggs light brown the birds wont care then you will be able to see if they are switched.
Dave


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Good idea. I found some online that are tan, they were $9 for 12 eggs, so I saved myself the effort of painting them lol


----------

